# sumac trees or shrubs in maine



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, where can I find shrub or tree of sumac to grow in Maine and what is the name of it? I dont remember which name it is of the 'rhus' family . . . . I'd love to have some, think they're so pretty . . . . . 
thank you in advance
Sherry


----------



## jedsmom (Aug 15, 2007)

I believe the most common sumac in ME is Rhus typhinia or staghorn sumac. A native plant nursery would easily have them. But when I lived in ME they grew EVERYWHERE! Especially in utility easements under power lines...you might more easily be able to dig a small one from one of these types of areas, or ask a friend who has some on their land-- they are so common you hate to pay for it if you don't have to.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hi thanks, yes, I've seen them everywhere,but never on anyone's land that I know who to ask. Thanks for the i.d.
Sherry


----------

